# Fish for a 125g reef tank



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I just bought a yellowbelly regal tang, I would like to add it to my 125g tank and a 100g sump when it is cycles. (Its in the quarantine tank right now) Here is my list of fish ideas for the tank:

2 Blue Damsels

1 or 2 Fiji Blue devil Damsels

2 Blue Sapphire Damsels

2 Neon Gobys

1 Sohal Tang

2 Firefish - Purple (like the one in my avatar)

2 Firefish - standard

Maybe 1 Naso tang

Maybe 2 tank-bred Ocellaris Clownfish

1 or 2 Percula clownfish

Maybe 2 tank-bred tomato clownfish

2 Blue reef chromises

maybe 2 Sailfin/algae Blennies.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

hi.your list is nice, but remember that if you hace two blennys you must place a pair of opposite gender or they will fight. i have also known that if you place more than one tang you must place them in groups of six or so or they will just end up fighting. and you cant place them in seperate times either, all at the same time. this is what i have heard of yellow tangs, but i guess it the same for all tangs.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Regal tangs don't normally do that, and like I said the Regal is in the quarantine tank. I will add it to the big tank when I get the Naso and Sohal.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Yellow tangs are the most aggressive of all.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

blue hippo tangs will fight with eachother. like all tangs do.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I only got 1 hippo. If I need more or less then tell me what to take off. (or add)


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

4 firefish is to many. they fight with eachother.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

What about 2? One of each color.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

2 should be fine.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

OK. Can I put the Naso, Hippo, and Sohal tang in the same tank if its all done at once?


----------

